# 210g Stingray Predator Tank



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As some of you know, i have been working on a few things, I am wrapping up my Carribean room, which is a Deep island blue with palm tree's and Great barrier reef photographs in the room. Our new project am very anxious about. 

We've purchased new office in Windsor, which is due to be completed by Dec 1st.

We've ordered a custom 210g AGA tank to go in as a wall divider between two offices:









The overflows will be on each side glass of the tank so not really in the way of viewing from either side.
The filteration will be via a 75g tank and look like this:










On my side it will be nearly identical to how Tony has done his 300g tank setup:









On the opposite side, it will be completely drywalled over and just the aquarium viewed, and have a frame, so will look like a inwall aquarium picture.

We've decided this will be a predator saltwater tank. Planning on sharks, stingrays, and possibly octopuses's. Unsure of final stocking, still researching them all out and what kind of availability of species i have. Sharkysreef in IL is where we plan to get acquire majority of this stock.

More pictures from construction soon to come


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I know a little bout the octopuses, and they usually need a dedicated tank. Mainly because they create 3x as much waste as a normal fish of it's size.

Good luck with it! I'd do nice Shark/Stingray tank. Should look tight!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, that is where the Aqua C skimmer will help out


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally do not agree with trying to put octopi in a community tank. They will most likely not get along with each other, so don't try more than one to a tank. If you want a variety of fish, I'd scratch octopus off of your list.
As for sharks and rays....what species? In a tank that small, there is a very limited number of species you can get. Many will say no species of shark will live its entire life in a 210. I would say you are limited to marbeled or coral catshark. Definitely NO requiem (open-swimming) sharks such as blacktips, smoothhounds, etc. Your choice of rays will also be very limited. I'm not sure of a ray I would really reccomend for this tank...
IMO if you want a community of different fish, I would consider revising your list considerably.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

After i read that katie, began thinking of possibly going FW. I do plan to setup a larger tank after this one is complete in our new house we're getting in the spring. A DIY. But the tank itself comes out of our pockets, everything around it i dont have to worry about. Trio of Motoro's prolly be ok in there eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

What are the dimensions? A trio of motoros will most likely do well for a good while. 

You could still have a pretty kick-ass predator tank, I would just nix sharks, rays, and octopi.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

72x24x29....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Adult motoros can reach 24 inches ion maximum disc width, but that tank will suit them for a long time.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

:0 I wanna help.  

Btw if for some reason you choose to do a single octopus only tank. 
Tonmo.com is a great site for that.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok little bit of a update here, construction has begun, snap some pics while was in checking things out today:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some updates, drywall guys should be wrapping up this week, and painting begin next week, am going with a blue in the aquarium offices. 

My side with the oak cabintries











This is the site will it will look like a picture for the other office:










For power supply, i had them install four outlets, two on either side:










Now if i had thought about it before i woulda had them install a drain and just installed a gang valve on the sump to drain for water changes *doh*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some new pics, they were just beginning to install the ceiling and lights today:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Its all starting to come together! Lookin good in there so far (minus the mess).


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am going down this afternoon to take more pics.

Got my shopping list for the mechanics on the tank:
Megaflow Overflow Kit

Sand Black/white 400lbs
Lace Rock 75lbs
30g aquarium
Black Bio Balls 1gallon worth
Prefilter Pad
340 Filter
Mag Drive 9.5
Mag-Float
Rena Smart Heater(the new alert ones)
PinPoint Wireless Thermo.
API Freshwater Master Test Kit
Lighting 4x96w

Tank $847
Just another $1,069.77 needed. :chair:
Total to date: $1,916.77 (not including the frame work around the tank)

I still gotta buy yet and plants. geesh.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some new pics, carpet be in next week, and begin moving things and setup last week of the month. 












































Tank should be in next week, will be ordering rest of supplies next week too..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

looks good. cant wait to see what it looks like with a tank set up in it.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

looking really good. cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think I could put enough venom into any words to convey my envy. Seriously though, that's going to look great. Keep us posted.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Believe it or not, that is actually a 50" plasma lol!
















This is wall of international $$ Clients of ours from all over the World have brought us bills to grow the collection.
























My little collection of photographs from the Madison Zoo


























We are nearly complete in collecting up all the parts I believe need to get it up and running. The Rays I plan to pickup on the 27th from a Stingray Breeder done in IL, be snapping some pics while there to share how they go about doing that..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice Marty....I love the set up of the office. And the forgien monies...I collect forgien money, I love it for some reason. I like how most all other countries have extremely colorful bills, but we are just now starting to come up with them...lol What is the office for? Doctors, dentis maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats an awesome looking office. *wonders how to go about doing all that at her job.......* I love the zoo pics and the foreign money......and especially the fish tank. It's so colorful in there too! Doesn't look like you'll get too bored ato work...especially when you get the tank setup.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic Marty. Makes a great window too. lol 
Your co-worker looks really bored though. lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks  
Yea he's our main guy for Business accounts bookkeeping, and also happens to be our IT guy, think he's stressed from trying to reconfigure the entire network of systems. We had it up and running couple weeks ago after we moved in but something happened and have to completely redo it and reinstall all programs on every system before thurs.


----------



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats a great looking project looks like its comming along very nicely. I like how your using the hired help to cycle your tank instead of them playing Pong on their downtime


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL yea.

BTW, I am picking up most of the components next weekend, filter and lighting.

For now, am using dual 175w MH. I am thinking may need a third one. But for $125 for the duo, complete setup, couldnt pass it up!


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

It looks great! I am a aquatic predator keeper myself.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We begin filling this puppy this weekend! Am aiming at getting stingrays March 9th. More pics to come from this weekend! Lighting has been installed, timers installed, even blue LED night time for show!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well hurry up man, I'm dying to see the finished product.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

'bout time, Marty. :razz:



PIIICS!


----------

